# Limestone Networks Now Accepting Payments Via Bitcoin



## LimestoneNetworks (Nov 7, 2014)

*Limestone Networks*, a leading IaaS provider of on-demand, cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services, announces that they are now accepting _Bitcoin_ transactions.

Dallas, Texas. November 7, 2014.

Limestone Networks, leaders in dedicated and cloud hosting, have begun accepting _Bitcoin_ payments for their services. “The inclusion of _Bitcoin_ as a method of payment expands our reach beyond the regional limitations of PayPal,” said Matt West, Director of Sales. “Our global clientele now have more alternatives.”

_Bitcoin_ uses peer-to-peer technology to operate with no central authority or banks; managing transactions and the issuing of bitcoins is carried out collectively by the network. _Bitcoin_ is open-source; its design is public, nobody owns or controls _Bitcoin_ and everyone can take part.

Both current and future clients can take advantage of this method of payment immediately.

*About Limestone Networks*

Limestone Networks is a leading IaaS provider of on-demand cloud, dedicated and enterprise hosting services. LSN has an advanced data center which includes multi-layered security, N+1 and 2N redundancy and premium bandwidth carriers. Limestone Networks features an industry-leading reseller program, robust client management portal and end-user panel, with 24/7 passionate support.

For more information concerning Bitcoin, contact an Account Specialist at [email protected]

*Simple. Solid. Superior.*

###


----------



## Francisco (Nov 8, 2014)

Did you go with bitpay?

Do you have plans for some DOGE love or is it too much of novelty to accept?

Francisco


----------



## LimestoneNetworks (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, we are using bitpay. We will keep an eye on the popularity of DOGE for consideration in the future.

 

It takes considerable effort to develop additional payment gateways and accurately account for all the funds when the number of gateways grow. However, if the popularity soars and it becomes advantageous, we will take the time.


----------

